# Jekyll (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What up, monster kids! Johnny Thunder with word of another Universal reinterpretation of a literary and horror classic - "The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde."

Universal is developing a "modern retelling" of the story, and apparently Keanu Reeves (ugh...) is set star as the good and bad doctor. The script is being written by Justin Haythe. No director has been set in stone, but apparently Nicolas Winding Refn is in negotiations.

And - as the story notes - this is the second Jekyll & Hyde flick in development right now - as we talked about earlier, del Toro is working on his own interpretation of the story.

No plot details yet, but keep checking back for more details as they unfold.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/film/news/e3i4e17d68abb9787337acdf40d762cf911


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Word now is that Universal is looking for a new director for the Reeves film. Nicolas Refn recently spoke to Empire Magazine and said:

_"I just couldn't do it when they needed me. Keanu is a wonderful actor and I'm sure it will be a fantastic film with him in."_

Erhm - as another commentator noted, I'm not sure about the "wonderful actor" bit of that, but anyway - more news on the project as I get it.

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=27030


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

It has to be REALLY good to make me ignore the acting of Reeves.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Keanu is a wonderful actor and I'm sure it will be a fantastic film with him in. _


_

_Just that sentence alone effectively squashed any hope of me ever seeing it. The words "Keanu Reeves" and "actor" much less proceeded by the word, "wonderful" don't even belong in the same sentence.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd have to agree with Johnny T's expression introducing K.Reeves as the actor. UGH!! is right. It'll have to be pretty good to ignore that 'wonderful acting'.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks like Dennis Iliadis is going to be pretty busy - not only was it announced that he will helm *Pay the Ghost*, but also Universal's Jekyll.

Reeves is still attached to star in a script by Justin Haythe.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19782


----------

